#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Schlumberger Handbooks ... (Drilling & Completion)

## samuelektro

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]


*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Hello... I will upload many Schlumberger Handbooks and Manuals ... Enjoy them !!


*IN ENGLISH LANGUAGE !!*

LINKS RE-UPLOADED at 16/08/2013

Download Option 1 --> FILECLOUD .................. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Download Option 2 --> 4SHARED .................... **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Download Option 3 --> MEGA .......................... **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*IMPORTANT:* If you choice Option 3, here it is _The Decrytion Key_ --> efwkHwG1XTamtwaLZqy48EvluPl6KWIegHkoiyWuKLs

File: Schlumberger Manuals.rar
Size: 71 Mb

Schlumberger - Directional Drilling Training Manual

Schlumberger - Driller's Stuck Pipe Handbook - 1997

Schlumberger - Drilling Tools - Quick Reference Guide - 2008

Schlumberger - Introduction To Directional Drilling 

Schlumberger - Introduction to Well Testing 

Schlumberger - IPM - WCI Standars and Procedures

Schlumberger - Log Interpretation Charts 

Schlumberger - Log Interpretation Principles & Applications 

Schlumberger  - Stuck Pipe Manual - 2006

Schlumberger - Well Control Manual - 1999

Schlumberger - Well Control Manual - 2007

Schlumberger - Well Control for Workover Operations Manual

Schlumberger - Wireline Log Quality Control - Reference Manual (EXCELENT) 

..............................


If any link doesn't work, please write and I will upload it.

Regards !See More: Schlumberger Handbooks ... (Drilling & Completion)

----------


## jamin

i cann't download any of your book ,all links doesn't work, what should i do?

----------


## samuelektro

ALL LINKS are working now.... re-uploaded at 16/08/2013....

Regards !

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks for the share

----------


## processpipingdesign

thankx for share

----------


## suga2009

Thanks

----------


## vodich123

Very helpful books! Thanks

----------


## truonghoaiphi

Thanks very much!

----------


## anzoategui

Thanks again!

----------


## veronrazvy

Do you have the I handbook from schlumberger in this archive.I would need a simple beginners tutorial on how to use it .Thanks!

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Thank you man

----------


## Hydrocarbon

Wow - very useful information...thankyou for sharing

----------


## elusive

Thanks for the share..very useful

See More: Schlumberger Handbooks ... (Drilling & Completion)

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
 if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## samuelektro

Do anybody know how could I edit this thread ? .. I would like to add more information how can I edit this thread, if somebody helps me I might upload new useful information... Thanks in advance !!

----------


## martabak

hi samuelektro if you wanna edit your post just hit edit post in bottom right beside reply in your thread...

----------


## mridul

thanks man you are too good

----------


## abdulasad

thanx for sharing...... hope you will continue to share more

----------


## nampuce

Thanks bro

----------


## sabaro4u

*Construction Quality Control Procedures (Mechanical, Civil, Electrical)*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## bluemas

many thks!!!! samuelektro!!!!

----------


## xutos21

ty my friend

----------


## ezra08

Link currently dead... Mind to re-upload? Appreciate it. thanks!

----------


## somesunsame

thx for sharing!!!

----------


## GeoOo

Thanks for the share Mr. samuelektro

See More: Schlumberger Handbooks ... (Drilling & Completion)

----------


## samuelektro

You are welcome my friend

----------


## biawakegpet

thanks buddy.

----------


## Ibrahim23

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## jogtt

Thanks for sharing samuelektro! 

I am desperately looking for the book _Schlumberger - Well Control for Workover Operations Manual_, though I do not find it in the downloadable file. 

Would you mind uploading it as well, please? 

Many thanks

----------


## samuelektro

Dear Jogtt,

Leave me your e-mail and I immediately can send it to you.

Regards!

----------


## anzoategui

Dear samuelektro, could you send that book to me? My email is 448289243@QQ.COM or yeqian.gwdc@gmail.com
Thanks again.

----------


## samuelektro

I have already sent it to you. Check your email and confirm it. Greetings!

----------


## redprode

Thank you a lot

----------


## metalerosalvaje

Thanks!!!!!!

----------


## drounds67

thanks for sharing

----------


## mohammad yeasin

i can not download the files..the given links does not work ..please help me

----------


## harsha8745

download from mega website (the third link). u need to enter the key provided inorder to download the files.

See More: Schlumberger Handbooks ... (Drilling & Completion)

----------


## pee2011

Thanks for sharing samuelektro! 

I downloaded the files but no Schlumberger - Well Control for Workover Operations Manual, 
Could you please uploading it as well

Many thanks
Best regards,

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

